

Ask HN: What are the best "per language" Web sites? - Ovid

If you want to learn "language X", you'll quickly find plenty of "learn X" sites out there. I'd love to compile a list of the best Web sites, podcasts, blogs, etc. for learning various languages. What do you recommend?
======
lucabs
Ruby, Python

Realtime -> Node.JS

~~~
Ovid
And the best Web sites to go with them?

